# AMSTERDAM | Zuidas CBD Development News



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

*Amsterdam Zuidas*

The Zuidas is a large international business district under construction situated in the southern part of Amsterdam. The attractive old Amsterdam Zuid and the residential district of Buitenveldert surround the area. It is close to the historic centre of Amsterdam (to the Dam 4 km) and Amsterdam Airport Schiphol (8 km). It is the Dutch answer to La Défense and The Docklands. 


*Current view on the Zuidas seen from Amsterdam Centraal:*








_Source: Zuidas Vision 2009_

*Current view on the Zuidas seen from Amsterdam Airport Schiphol:*








_Source: Toofonky/Flickr.com_

*Notes*
It has excellent transport connections (7 minutes by train) with Amsterdam Airport Schiphol (46 million passengers in 2006). 
Currently Amsterdam is number 5 in most interesting business locations in Europe.
It is a skyscraper area in Dutch standards (around 80 towers in 2030), although the maximum height is 105m (in the future this could be higher to a maximum of 150m) due to airport restrictions. This can be considered as a downside for the Zuidas, although even large Dutch companies such as Shell (Rank 3 on the Fortune Global 500) and ING Group (Rank 13 on the Fortune Global 500) have their worldwide Headquarters in low buildings. 
Around 1.000.000 m2 new office space will be created.
+/- 9.000 new apartments.
53.000 extra jobs.

*On the left current distance by airplane to other locations, on the right side future direct High Speed Train connections:*









*Map of the Zuidas projects. Only 2 projects are not in it with more details: ZuidasDok and VU-kwartier (University Quarter):*









*Position Zuidas in the municipal of Amsterdam: *









*View towards the old city in 2013: *









*Impression of the Zuidas centre in 2030:*












*Zuidas Areas*

The Zuidas has 3 areas, some projects won't be mentioned later.











*1.1 Zuidas West*
Projects: University Quarter (VU-kwartier), Zuiderhof, Northern Zone (Noordzone)

*Total floor space:* 1.490.000 m2 | *Offices:* 21% | *Apartments:* 22% | *Facilities:* 57%


A total 540.000 m2 floor space will be added in Zuidas West. 
ING Group World HQ (Rank 13 on the Fortune Global 500, rank 10 on the Forbes Globel 2000)
VUmc - University Medical Centre, 5500 employees. 
VU - One of the Universities of Amsterdam, it has around 18.000 students. The number of faculty members and researchers is 2200 (of whom 300 are full professors) supported by 1600 employees. 
Subway station Amstelveenseweg.
More detailed information in the University Quarter project.

*ING House (ING Group World HQ)*









*Medical helicopter on the roof of the University Medical Centre Amsterdam*










*1.2 Zuidas Centre*
Projects: Mahler4, Gershwin, ZuidasDok, Beethoven, Ravel, Northern Zone


A total 1.640.000 m2 floor space will be added Zuidas Centre. 
ABN-Amro World HQ (Rank 67 on the Fortune Global 500), after the takeover it will be the new Fortis HQ (Rank 20 on the Fortune Global 500)
WTC Amsterdam, 120,000 m2 of offices and office facilities.
Main station: Amsterdam Zuid. This station will be upgraded from an Intercity station to an International Station. 
More detailed information in the Mahler4, Gershwin, ZuidasDok, Beethoven, Ravel projects. 

*Total floor space:* 2.010.000 m2 | *Offices:* 42% | *Apartments:* 44% | *Facilities:* 14%

*ABN-Amro World HQ*








_Source: Kohn Pedersen Fox_

*WTC Amsterdam*










*1.3 Zuidas East*
Projects: Vivaldi, Kop Zuidas


A total 490.000 m2 floor space will be added in Zuidas East.
The RAI Amsterdam calls itself the largest conference centre in Europe (in number of halls and rooms).
RAI exhibition halls (90.000+ m2) and conference centre (50+ major international congresses, 1000+ other conferences each year). 
Amsterdam RAI station, local railway and subway station. 
A subway station for North/South line is currently under construction. 
More detailed information in Vivaldi, Kop Zuidas. 

*Total floor space:* 780.000 m2 | *Offices:* 44% | *Apartments:* 19% | *Facilities:* 37%

*Amsterdam RAI*










*Zuidas Projects*


*2.1 ZuidasDok - New Station Amsterdam Zuid*
Buildings on infrastructure and a new station

*Office Space:* 388.750 m2 | *Apartments:* +/- 4.000 | *Facilities:* 115.000 m2| *Time:* 2012 - 2030


The ZuidasDok and the new station are the most important Zuidas projects. Currently it is a barrier between the old city, Buitenveldert and the suburb Amstelveen. The ZuidasDok eliminates this and connects the surrounding areas with each other. 
All infrastructure will be brought under the ground over a length of 1200 meter. Currently 6 train tracks, 4 subway tracks and a maximum of 10-12 highway lanes are projected. To bring this infrastructure under the ground will cost between 2-2,5 billion Euro. For 60% this will be financed by private companies. 
The Station will have an estimated number of 230.000 passengers a day in 2030, which will make it the 5th station in the Netherlands. 
3.000.000 people live within 45 minutes from this station after the new station has been completed. 

*Some impressions of the Zuidas and the station in the future *


























*2.2 University Quarter*
University Area

*Office Space:* 143.000 m2 | *Apartments:* 102.000 m2 | *Facilities:* 201.800 m2| *Time: ?* 


The University won't be a closed campus, but will be integrated further in the Zuidas itself. This to create more diversity in this new centre in Amsterdam. 
More than 1 billion Euro will be invested by the Free University only. 

*Some studies for the new University Quarter*










*2.3 Mahler4*
Office Area

*Office Space:* 166.500m2 | *Apartments:* 41.900 m2 (194 Ap.) | *Facilities:* 26.563 m2| *Time:* 2002 - 2009


Mahler4 is a small project area, but with a high density. It is mostly an office area, although there are almost 200 large apartments build. There are also several restaurants, shops, and other facilities on the first 2 floors in many of the buildings. 
Architects of smaller projects are: Nicholas Jacobs, Skidmore Owings & Merill (Londen), Michael Graves & Associates (Princeton) and Foreign Office Architects (Londen).

*Mahler4 overview, on the right you see the first project of Gershwin: Symphony*








_Source: El Constructador _









_Source: JKL Fotografie_

*Toyo Ito & Associates (Tokio) - Ito: 100,0m *








_Sources: Gijs & Winbuks _ 

*Rafael Viñoly Architects PC (New York) - Vinoly: 95,0m*









*Erick van Egeraat Ass. Architect (Rotterdam) - The Rock: 85,0m*








_Sources Momo1435 & Maxan_

*Médic & Puljiz, Architekten Cie (Amsterdam) - CIE: 85,0m*









*UN-Studio(Amsterdam) - UN-Studio: 85,0m*










*2.4 Gershwin*
Living area

*Office Space:* 45.000 m2 | *Apartments:* 151.000 m2 (1190 Ap.) | *Facilities:* 32.500 m2| *Time:* 2006 - 2013


Hotel, museum, healthcare centre, nursery school and local shops.
A residential area, which connects the centre of the Zuidas with Buitenveldert. 

*CIE Architecten (Pi de Bruin) en AWG Architecten - Symphony - 2x 105,0m + 40m*








_Source (right): Maxan _









_Source: Michiel _

*Other Gershwin projects: *










*2.5 Ravel*
High retail and living area

*Office Space:* 80.000 m2 | *Apartments:* 110.000 m2 (880 Ap.) | *Facilities:* 40.000 m2| *Time:* 2010 - ?











A highly mixed area of offices, apartments and high retail. 
Redevco (real estate company of the richest family in the Netherlands) and Harvard University’s Graduate School of Design are currently investigating the high retail possibilities.


*2.6 Kop Zuidas*
Entertainment district

*Office Space:* 50.000 m2 | *Apartments:* 50.000 m2 (400 Ap.) | *Facilities:* 70.000 m2| *Time:* 2006 - 2013


Musical theatre, Community College, Restaurants and Bars.

Joop van den Ende Musicaltheater 









Local city borough council & office










*2.7 Beethoven*
Cultural Area

*Office Space:* 30.000 m2 | *Apartments:* 30.000 m2 | *Facilities:* 27.000 m2| *Time:* 


An area for small projects very close to the heart of the Zuidas. 
World HQ Akzo Nobel has moved from Arnhem to a temporary place in the Zuidas. Their new HQ will be ready in 2011. It is a relatively small HQ for a multinational with 61.900 employees, but that seems to be a dutch tradition
Platform 21, A center for design, fashion and creation. The new building will have 7.000 m2 and is planned to be ready in 2010. 

*Group A Architects - Headquarters Akzo Nobel - Finished 2011*










*2.8 Vivaldi*
Office Area

*Office Space:* 265.550 m2 | *Apartments:* 88.000 m2 (700 ap.) | *Facilities:* 38.000 m2| *Time:* 


HQ Ernst & Young
There are already hotels and offices located in this area. Some old offices will be upgraded, others will be demolished to create more floor space. 

*Impression of the Vivaldi area*












*Public Transport*

Already the Zuidas is well connected. It has 2 train stations (Amsterdam Zuid & Amsterdam RAI), 1 metro line, 1 hybrid line between metro and light rail, 4 tram lines and 15 bus lines. Especially international and regional connections. 

Major public transport projects: 

North/South subway line U/C
High-speed rail south to Belgium & France - U/C
High-speed connection east to Germany U/C
Upgrading railways in the Amsterdam Metropolitan Area - U/C
Subway line to Amsterdam Airport Schiphol - Proposed
Maglev line - Proposed


*3.1 North/South Metro line U/C*
Local rapid transit line

*Length:* 9,7 km | *Cost:* €1,8 billion | *Construction:* 2003 - 2013


The North/South Line is very important for Amsterdam. It will connect the north of Amsterdam through the Central Station to Station Amsterdam Zuid.
Amsterdam Central Station can't expand. Therefore the station of Amsterdam Zuid is designated place to expand any grow for the national railways. 
It will be one of the most expensive metro line ever made, if not the most expensive (for each km). 

*Blue line*









*3.2 High-speed rail to Brussels and Paris U/C*
High-Speed Line

*Length:* 100 km (dutch part) | *Cost:* €7,2 billion (dutch part) | *Construction:* 2000 - 2008


Although the trains will stop at Amsterdam Central Station for years, in the future the train will go to Amsterdam Zuid instead, after the new station is ready. 











*3.3 High-speed connection east to Germany U/C*
Upgrading excisting lines

*Length:* 115 km (dutch part) | *Cost:* €1,8 billion | *Construction:* 1999 - 2015


Originally planned as a full high speed line, but due to the high cost of the other high speed line, this project has been cancelled. They are now upgrading excisting lines to improve speed and reliability. 
The track between Amsterdam and Utrecht is designed for 200km/h, although currently no train can go faster than 140 km/h. 
Although the trains will stop at Amsterdam Central Station for years, in the future the train will go to Amsterdam Zuid instead, after the new station is ready. 











*3.4 Upgrading railways in the Amsterdam Metropolitan Area*
Upgrading excisting lines

*Length:* +/- 65 km | *Cost:* €600 million| *Construction:* 2008 - 2013


Many tracks will be expanded from 2 to 4 in the line Schiphol - Amsterdam Zuid - Almere - Lelystad in the first stage, which will cost around €600 million. 
Additional money is reserved for future stage. A total of € 1,35 billion is reserved. 


*3.5 Proposed metro line to Amsterdam Airport Schiphol*
Rapid transit line Amsterdam Zuid - Amsterdam Airport

*Length:* 9,5 km | *Cost:* ?? | *Status:* Proposed


Although with a train it only costs 7 minutes to go to Schiphol, a rapid transit line is considered more convenient.


*3.6 Proposed maglev line*
Amsterdam Airport - Amsterdam Zuid - Almere

*Length:* 45,5 km | *Cost:* €5,0 billion | *Status:* Proposed


In the first proposed stage Amsterdam Airport Schiphol, Amsterdam Zuid, and Almere will be connected to each other. The intention is there to connect all large cities in the Randstad with each other. 
The proposal is done by private companies that will finance, build and operate the line completely. Only part that has to be financed by the public are the stations and more expensive solutions. 
Private companies that will finance it: Siemens, ABN-Amro, Ballast Nedam, Bam and Fluor. 
For the Zuidas this project can be very interesting, not only for a nice connection with Schiphol, but also for housing (there is a shortage in Amsterdam, that the city can't build by itself due to protected areas around the city), which Almere can provide.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG!

Stunning :nuts:


----------



## krzysiu_ (Jun 6, 2006)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

3.5
The reason to build this line is not to connect Schiphol Station with Zuid Station, but to provide good public transport to the offices at Schiphol and Amsterdam Riekerpolder.


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

This is awesome!!!


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Cymen said:


> 3.5
> The reason to build this line is not to connect Schiphol Station with Zuid Station, but to provide good public transport to the offices at Schiphol and Amsterdam Riekerpolder.


The main reason is connecting Schiphol with a metro to Amsterdam. 

There are several proposels for a metro line from Amsterdam to Schiphol. There is another one from Amsterdam Zuid Station via Amstelveen to Schiphol, and a westline connection to the existing eastline. The last one is the least favorable because of the high costs.


----------



## Wssps (Mar 22, 2005)

Great overview of an exciting area!!


----------



## JC_Zwolle (Apr 3, 2008)

wow there's really a lot going on there. I love the maglev.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

tnx for the great overview!  Makes a lot clear


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

If they really want to compete La Défense they've GOT the build at least twice as high.


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

great post


----------



## Zicyx (Jun 6, 2007)

Liwwadden said:


> If they really want to compete La Défense they've GOT the build at least twice as high.


yeah but thats impossible because of schiphol.


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

@Liwwadden

It's all about density


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

Wuppeltje said:


> The main reason is connecting Schiphol with a metro to Amsterdam.
> 
> There are several proposels for a metro line from Amsterdam to Schiphol. There is another one from Amsterdam Zuid Station via Amstelveen to Schiphol, and a westline connection to the existing eastline. The last one is the least favorable because of the high costs.


According to the CASH-study only 16% of the train travellers would take the metro instead of the train. So believe me on this one, the main purpose of the extention is to connect Riekerpolder, offices at Schiphol and more extended Hoofddorp and Nieuw-Vennep. Those places now have crappy bus connections.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

@Cymen

1. 16% of which train travellers? From Amsterdam Zuid to Schiphol only? Or from Amsterdam CS to Schiphol only? Or both? 

2. I am sure that every option will generate other travellers. However there are 3-4 different proposels. The only 2 places where it is sure it will stop are Schiphol & Amsterdam. We are not certain even where in Amsterdam. Even if only 16% of the train travellers would go by metro instead of the train, the main reason is still connecting Schiphol to Amsterdam by metro.


----------



## ced_flanders (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anyone know when the Amsterdam-Brussels high speed train connection will be operational? It has been postponed so many times already.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

October 2008 is the last date I have heard, this is the "streefdatum" though. It wouldn't be strange if it is eventually ready in the beginning of 2009.


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

Wuppeltje said:


> @Cymen
> 
> 1. 16% of which train travellers? From Amsterdam Zuid to Schiphol only? Or from Amsterdam CS to Schiphol only? Or both?
> 
> 2. I am sure that every option will generate other travellers. However there are 3-4 different proposels. The only 2 places where it is sure it will stop are Schiphol & Amsterdam. We are not certain even where in Amsterdam. Even if only 16% of the train travellers would go by metro instead of the train, the main reason is still connecting Schiphol to Amsterdam by metro.


1. Between Amsterdam Zuid and Schiphol Station.
2-4. http://www.stadsregioamsterdam.nl/b...tructuur/studies/artikelen/corridor_amsterdam


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

^^

In a vision and a study 5 years later there are several proposals, which have to connect Schiphol with the city centre somehow. 

http://amsterdam.nl/?ActItmIdt=47682


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

*Symphony*
Symphony towers hitting to highest point (2x 105m)

By Winbuks 









By Winbuks 









By Winbuks 










*Mahler4*

By Winbuks 









By Winbuks 









By the runner 









By the runner 










*Beethoven*









Bron: Jo Coenen & Co Architekten.nl


*Kop Zuidas*

New NH Hotel (400 rooms)









ROC (school)










*Gershwin*
Virtually all residential buildings, about half of them with will have shops/restaurants/horeca in them on the first 2 floors. 
















afbeeldingen: Lingotto Vastgoed

Plattegrond:










*Cluster I*
Combination Zuidschans (AM Wonen, Amvest, Bouwfonds Wonen)

*Kavel 1a* Architect: Claus en Kaan

*Kavel 1b* Architect: de Architecten Cie.








afbeelding: Huygen installatie adviseurs

*Kavel 2a* Architect: Steven Holl Architects








afbeelding: Steven Holl Architects

*Kavel 2b* Architect: Riken Yamamoto & Beda Faessler Architects








afbeelding: Riken Yamamoto

*Kavel 3* Architect: diederendirrix

*Kavel 4* Architect: Claus en Kaan








afbeelding: Claus en Kaan Architecten


*Cluster II*
Amsterdam Symphony (Bouwfonds, Trimp & Van Tartwijk)

*Kavel 5* Architect: awg architecten
5-star hotel








afbeelding: 7ARTS visuals

*Kavel 6a+b* Architect: de Architekten Cie.









afbeelding: 7ARTS visuals

Amsterdam Symphony (dutch)


*Cluster III*
Ontwikkelcombinatie Royaal Zuid (Prospect Amsterdam, Rabo Vastgoed, ERA Bouw)

*Kavel 7* Architect: Bedaux de Brouwer Architecten 








afbeeldingen: Bedaux de Brouwer Architecten

*Kavel 8* Architect: KCAP








afbeelding: CIIID Architectural Presentations

*Kavel 9* Architect: Crepain Binst Architecture









*Kavel 10* Architect: Ateliers LION Architectes Urbanistes








afbeelding: Ateliers LION

*Cluster IV*
Ontwikkelcombinatie De Complete Stad (ING Real Estate, BPF Bouwinvest, Ymere, Het Oosten)

*Kavel 11* Architect: Meyer en Van Schooten 








afbeeldingen: Lingotto Vastgoed

*Kavel 12* Architect: Atelier Zeinstra van der Pol








afbeelding: Lingotto Vastgoed

*Kavel 13* Architect: Tony Fretton Architects








Bron: Tony Fretton Architects

*Kavel 14* Architect: Rapp+Rapp








afbeelding: Rapp+Rapp

*Kavel 15* Architect: Jo Coenen & Co Architekten








afbeelding: Jo Coenen & Co Architekten
Kavel 13b on the map.

*Kavel 16* Architect: Meyer en Van Schooten

Special thanks to Michiel for the Gershwin project update.


----------

